# Your dream theme for a tank



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am finding most decor kind of boring. I want to do other themes. One of my fish looks like a clown so I want to do a amusement park, circus or some clown other related theme. I'd like to do and India theme DK why it just appeals to me. I found one Taj Mahal tank decoration online but I don't think they make it anymore. I'd like to do other aquarium background maybe cover a print out with stick on plastic.

If you had no limits or could adapt what would your theme be?


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I've currently got a 10gal pirate tank, it is a first step in a theme of pirate tanks I want to make.
If I can ever get a larger tank, I want to get a GIANT sunken ship and plant the crap out of it.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh geeze! 
Well, if I had the money....I'd have to say that I would try my best to replicate what their habitat in the wild is like. I think that would make them the happiest.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I am with quietlythundering. I would have an RO unit and make soft, soft water for them, tons of IAL, plants growing emersed (somehow also with a top), and little current. Sigh.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Once I'm out of college and can get a big tank and more fish and afford everything I need, I want to do a NPT with a Roman/Greek theme. I want to have a sorority and name them after the Greek/Roman goddesses.  Petsmart has some cool decorations I could get, so that's my plan for after college or when I get my own place. NPT Roman/Greek sorority.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

A planted tank with a nice piece of driftwood!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I've got India Safari, Asian Cherry Blossoms (definitely my favorite), Frog Pond with water lillies, "Two Roads in a Yellow Wood", and working on Light Houses...and something with blue and white delft china...Haven't got those last two quite worked out yet.  

I love the circus idea!! How totally adorable!! I think you could easily find some pictures online of an old-fashioned circus, print them out (you know, and resize them to the correct length/width of your tank), and use them as a tank backdrop. It doesn't have to go on the inside, you can just tape it to the back, so it doesn't even have to be waterproof. 

I know where you can get an elephant. At Hobby Lobby, they have resin elephants in several sizes, and they're safe for aquariums. (I tested it out with my own fish, been in the tank for 6 months, no issues.) If you could find something that looked like a ferris wheel, that would be awesome...I wonder if one of those waterwheel filters could be taken apart and used? 
Sorry to jump in on your idea, but I think it could be SOO cute, I had to mention about the elephant, if you're interested in finding one.  
If you work it out, please, please post pictures, I think it would be so fun to see!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

zen style planted tanks like ADG style:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#s=19&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&p=2&a=0&at=0


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> zen style planted tanks like ADG style:
> 
> http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#s=19&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&p=2&a=0&at=0


I love those tanks!! Have you seen the ones with the tiny bonsai trees? And there's one that's a hobbit hole. If I had the time and money to devote to that level of planting, I'd love to do it.  They are just beautiful even without any fish in them!


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

My dream tank would def be all natural, lots of live plants, I would love it to look like a jungle, something as close to their natural habitat as possible.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> I've got India Safari, Asian Cherry Blossoms (definitely my favorite), Frog Pond with water lillies, "Two Roads in a Yellow Wood", and working on Light Houses...and something with blue and white delft china...Haven't got those last two quite worked out yet.
> 
> I love the circus idea!! How totally adorable!! I think you could easily find some pictures online of an old-fashioned circus, print them out (you know, and resize them to the correct length/width of your tank), and use them as a tank backdrop. It doesn't have to go on the inside, you can just tape it to the back, so it doesn't even have to be waterproof.
> 
> ...


I definitely will post when the time comes. I would love to see your tanks as well they sound really cool! I've looking around for resin figures clowns and animals but I didn't think of Hobby Lobby.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd like to go for ancient Greek theme soo badly, because all of my fish's names are from the Greeks. (Pericles, Vlademore, Plato) 

Have the Athenian City, with a separator in the middle for the Spartans!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Since Addie is named after the little girl in Paper Moon. I think a black & white movie theme, with a paper moon of course, would be fun. 

Though since I've been a bit obsessed with it recently. I certainly wouldn't mind a Downton Abbey themed tank. Like a backdrop of Highclere Castle and ...I'm not sure what sort of decor that would be... but I'm pretty sure I would need a mini Dowager Countess.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

bettafishgirl said:


> I'd like to go for ancient Greek theme soo badly, because all of my fish's names are from the Greeks. (Pericles, Vlademore, Plato)
> 
> Have the Athenian City, with a separator in the middle for the Spartans!


LOL! I love the Spartan separator!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Kaxen said:


> Since Addie is named after the little girl in Paper Moon. I think a black & white movie theme, with a paper moon of course, would be fun.
> 
> Though since I've been a bit obsessed with it recently. I certainly wouldn't mind a Downton Abbey themed tank. Like a backdrop of Highclere Castle and ...I'm not sure what sort of decor that would be... but I'm pretty sure I would need a mini Dowager Countess.


Oh, that could be really, really beautiful! You could do the Castle as the background, and then have your tank as the grounds in front. You could have trees and benches, and a gravel "drive". I think it would be awesome.  I wonder if you could find benches in dollhouse furniture that might work? You'd have to test them out to see if they'd be safe for fish, but I've found that most acrylic/resin things seem to be tank safe.  It would be terribly time consuming and I'm sure expensive, but if you could do moss as the grass...that would be really amazing.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

jadaBlu said:


> I definitely will post when the time comes. I would love to see your tanks as well they sound really cool! I've looking around for resin figures clowns and animals but I didn't think of Hobby Lobby.


Thanks!  One of these days I'll get them all finished, find the camera, find the *batteries* for the camera...  and post up pictures. Been meaning to for ages.  

For resin clowns or other figures, you might try some of the online dollhouse figures? I know that there are some companies that *do* cast the figures out of resin. I do miniatures and dollhouses for family and friends' children, and if I run across any, I'll pass the links on to you.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Once I'm out of college and can get a big tank and more fish and afford everything I need, I want to do a NPT with a Roman/Greek theme. I want to have a sorority and name them after the Greek/Roman goddesses.  Petsmart has some cool decorations I could get, so that's my plan for after college or when I get my own place. NPT Roman/Greek sorority.


That is actually exactly what I'm doing! I currently only have the set up ready, still need plants and fish, but no sorority... I'm not that experienced yet! XD I might add in a female Betta with the mix of other fish, though


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I wish I could do an Italy theme. Maybe a sunken Leaning Tower of Pisa as a centerpiece...:lol:


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy mother of god YES lol









I would love to put some crystal prisms in Floyd's tank but I can't find any.


----------



## bettafishgirl (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd also like to maybe like create prehistoric times in my tank as in dinosaurs and such. But that would most likely scare the poor fish off xxD Maybe not the best idea.

Wouldn't ya'll love for the peopled from the show 'Tanked' made a tank for you for free? Oh my gosh that is my dream!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> I wish I could do an Italy theme. Maybe a sunken Leaning Tower of Pisa as a centerpiece...:lol:


Me too! I found a Rialto bridge centerpiece on ebay...but I'd want to go for the full sunken city of Venice theme which would include some sunken gondolas, venetian masks etc..but those won't be easy to find lol at least nothing I'd know for sure that would be fish safe...


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> Oh, that could be really, really beautiful! You could do the Castle as the background, and then have your tank as the grounds in front. You could have trees and benches, and a gravel "drive". I think it would be awesome.  I wonder if you could find benches in dollhouse furniture that might work? You'd have to test them out to see if they'd be safe for fish, but I've found that most acrylic/resin things seem to be tank safe.  It would be terribly time consuming and I'm sure expensive, but if you could do moss as the grass...that would be really amazing.


It would be amazing. I guess it might be a backburner project.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

I think board game thems would be neat


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> I think board game thems would be neat


I saw a tank with a connect four tower in it lol the fish swam through the holes


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

CrazyDiamond said:


> I saw a tank with a connect four tower in it lol the fish swam through the holes


Oh, I like Connect 4, got beaten by my 8 yr old church nephews once.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

I love connect four! lol I have an electronic one where I can play a computer, I'm pretty good but haven't played in a while.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think my dream tank would be all natural with moss and plants every where but I also would love to have a coral tank for saltwater fish it would be nemo themed!!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> zen style planted tanks like ADG style:
> 
> http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#s=19&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&p=2&a=0&at=0



OMG...these blew me away. I loved how they created a little beach in one of the tanks.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

These are so much fun to read through!! I saw one once that had been set up like a chessboard, even the gravel was in red and white squares...it was amazing.  

Another one I'd like to try is Holland/windmills. I think that could be so much fun, with fields of little silk tulips...  I did find a windmill on ebay...


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

bettafishgirl said:


> I'd also like to maybe like create prehistoric times in my tank as in dinosaurs and such. But that would most likely scare the poor fish off xxD Maybe not the best idea.
> 
> Wouldn't ya'll love for the peopled from the show 'Tanked' made a tank for you for free? Oh my gosh that is my dream!


I love that show.  Did you see the one they did for the little boy, the pirate ship bed with the tank on top? It was a child's (and heck, an adult's!) dream come true.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

bettafishgirl said:


> Wouldn't ya'll love for the peopled from the show 'Tanked' made a tank for you for free? Oh my gosh that is my dream!


That would be AWESOME! They can build the tank, but I'll do the stocking myself... I'm not always very fond of the way they stock their tanks on the show and, for me, deciding who goes in the tank is half the fun!


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I want to do an Irish themed one. I'm crazy like that. xD
Also would love to do a space theme, like stars and what not.
And a Halo theme (Lol).


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm determined to do one tank Hobbit themed, one tank Roman themed, and a third tank Zen themed


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

SamJustice said:


> I want to do an Irish themed one. I'm crazy like that. xD
> Also would love to do a space theme, like stars and what not.
> And a Halo theme (Lol).


Lol my husband would kill for a Halo themed tank. Put his Master Chief helmet in the center of a 20g or something. HAHA


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

YES. PRECISELY.
I'd love to do it.
When I get a house. I want a gameroom. And that will be my gameroom's tank.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would love to do a tank inspired by my favorite bands "The Who." Or "My Chemical Romance."(RIP MCR)


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Oh. Now I want an A7X tank.
And a country music one.
Maybe a rock one in general too.

Oh god. I need to win the lottery.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

O.O I would love an A7x tank maybe a Hollywood Undead tank too.


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

motherpeters said:


> I'm determined to do one tank Hobbit themed, one tank Roman themed, and a third tank Zen themed


I agree. I would do a middle earth inspired tank


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I would too. xD I need the lottery.
So far I've decided I want a crap ton of themes:
Irish
Space
Halo
A7X
Country Music
Music
Middle Earth
Boondock Saints (One for Conner and One for Murphy. Perfect theme for a divided tank lol)

I just need the lottery. xD


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd just do natural.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

LOL! I love the hobbit themed tanks, that could be soo cute.  And the Irish tank, would that be done in greens and golds, or would you be creating something like an irish countryside scene? Either would be lovely, I'd think.  

I have Connemara ponies (the ONLY breed of horse or pony native to Ireland!) , so I'm partial to that already.


----------



## Muggs (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd love a Alice in Wonderland kind of theme, currently I've got glass chess pieces but maybe a tiny tea party among the plants?

but if I had a small rectangle Betta tank I'd love to make it a test chamber from the game Portal.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Blue Fish said:


> LOL! I love the hobbit themed tanks, that could be soo cute.  And the Irish tank, would that be done in greens and golds, or would you be creating something like an irish countryside scene? Either would be lovely, I'd think.
> 
> I have Connemara ponies (the ONLY breed of horse or pony native to Ireland!) , so I'm partial to that already.


Irish Hunter, Irish Draught, Kerry Bog Pony, Gypsy Vanners (The original Gypsies themselves were Irish families that turned to a life of traveling and begging after being evicted off their lands by the british, and were called tinkers, Vanners are also known as Tinker Horses, or just Tinkers.)

A lot of them are, or are believed to be, descendents of the now extinct Irish Hobbys.
Even thoroughbreds are believed to be descendents of Hobbys, because Hobbys were described as being light and fast.

I know my Irish things.

But for the Irish tank, I was going to do the gravel like the flag and decorate it with Irish things. Dad's Irish, should have no problem with that. (Possibly split it three ways and put in bettas the same color as the gravel. Lol. That'd be funny. But I dont by based on color. Buy based on connection)

But now I also want one that looks like the Irish Countryside. Maybe somehow get the cliffs of Moher in there. Such a beautiful place. Like maybe get some BIG rocks and make a mini one thats only a few inches tall. xD


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

An Irish themed tank sounds good too!


----------



## motherpeters (Mar 3, 2013)

This theme would be awesome!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg, so cool! Love Mario!

My dream theme would have to be a Wild West theme, like a town or ranch. Preferably the town. XD lol, can just see my betta going into the saloon.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG yes lol and have the little horse figures and the cowboys and such, and the clock tower! That would be the bomb . . . I mean that would be awesome xD


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Omg! Lol, I'm already picturing it in my mind! Oh man! That'd be so neat if you could find an all plastic train track too and put going past the town. Maybe use sand as the substrate. Get some plastic cactus toys! XD


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Or have the train on the outside of the tank circling it  I love wild west stuff, I wear cowboy boots every day and when it rains I wear a duster, I also have a hat xD I looove it! That would be the coolest theme EVER! It would be unique too, never heard of one like that.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

CrazyDiamond said:


> Or have the train on the outside of the tank circling it  I love wild west stuff, I wear cowboy boots every day and when it rains I wear a duster, I also have a hat xD I looove it! That would be the coolest theme EVER! It would be unique too, never heard of one like that.


THIS
JUST YES.

I would so do that. But have it circle like a whole bunch of tanks, maybe go up close to the ceiling and into other rooms like it's on a tour. xD


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Me too! I'm a western fan. X3 I wear cowboy boots everyday too! I also own a cowboy hat (I want a Hannibal Heyes hat!!!) but no duster. Nuts.
Hehe most of my drawing and writing are usually western themed too. X3 nice to "meet" another western fan! There ain't too many of us around it seems like. ;-)

If I could have anything bigger than 5 gal I'd start on this! XD I know where to get the western themed stuff its just a matter of fitting it in my dinky tank.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

yay Western lovers unite! lol I am on a roleplay site with another member here and it's a western site. I've worn cowboy boots for so long now I can't walk in regular shoes xD it's embarrassing.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't call me a die hard western fan. But I do love cowboys and the whole bad boy image they have, and the freedom that the west offered to people that were poor or to immigrants. And all that open space.. I do so love open spaces.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oo! What's the site? I don't rp much but its fun when I have time.:3 
Lol, you too?! XD My mom gets sick of seeing me wear them so she makes me wear my tennis shoes now and then. They feel sooo weird! Lol!


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol even when I'm barefoot I walk on the balls of my feet, I can't walk in flat shoes lol but I'm a grown woman, no one makes me wear other shoes xD plus they make me taller and that's awesome!
Idk what the rules are on posting links here so the name the of the site is Buffalo Creek Bay, it's the first thing that comes up on a google search


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome, thanks!
I'm 17 xP. But yes! TALLER! Lol, I am so short for my age, xD. Everyone i know is taller than me!


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm average and was usually taller than everyone before I stopped growing then everyone passed me. I usually wear 1.5 to 2 inch heels on my boots. Anyways I wonder if Lincoln Logs would work in a tank, you can build buildings and they come with horses and cows and cowboys


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Say, that's not a bad idea! I'll have to dig around in our basement and see if we've got any lincoln logs! :3


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

We used to have them, gave them to the Salvation Army


----------

